# After Exam Discussions



## Road Guy (Oct 26, 2009)

Please be mindful of what you post, would hate to see anyone get in trouble!


----------



## maxxpower71 (Oct 27, 2009)

I want to thank those who have helped me with my questions and engineerboards.com for the site.

As far as the exam goes, I took the Electrical - Power and found the morning harder than the afternoon, tougher theory questions.

Now just like everyone else, waiting for the results.


----------



## mikec (Oct 27, 2009)

maxxpower71 said:


> I want to thank those who have helped me with my questions and engineerboards.com for the site.
> As far as the exam goes, I took the Electrical - Power and found the morning harder than the afternoon, tougher theory questions.
> 
> Now just like everyone else, waiting for the results.


I agree. The morning was certainly harder. I was suprised that several categories of questions did not appear and that a few specialized ones (sorta out of the blue) appeared! Just praying I did well enough in the afternoon to overcome what I missed in the morning.


----------



## jbachoua (Oct 27, 2009)

I thought the morning questions were simple and the afternoon were difficult...Hope I passed though.



mikec said:


> I agree. The morning was certainly harder. I was suprised that several categories of questions did not appear and that a few specialized ones (sorta out of the blue) appeared! Just praying I did well enough in the afternoon to overcome what I missed in the morning.


----------



## Kaldric (Oct 29, 2009)

I also took the Power exam, and I agree that the morning was much more difficult than the afternoon. I just hope I did well enough to pass.


----------

